# How can I help a grieving pigeon?



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

Castor and Pollux were our two Indian Fantails, both males and inseperable. Even moving their cages a foot away from each other caused them high anxiety. Today Pollux died, less than fifteen minutes after I had been with the pigeons and they were both fine. 
I'm worried about Castor. He hasn't eaten since it happened. How can I help him through this, besides giving him lots of TLC? For instance, should I move Pollux's cage, or leave it there? Would putting our budgies next to him help? I've never been through this before, and certainly wasn't prepared for it. 
Thanks, 
Marjorie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry Marjorie!!!

Certainly putting Castor near the budgies should at least distract him from his grief (and I do believe animals are just as capable as we are of experiencing grief). Perhaps a mirror might also help? Whenever I have a single rescue in a cage I add a mirror so that they don't feel so isolated. Dovey, my Eurasian Collared Dove used to start each day by bowing and cooing at his own image.

We adopted two rescue *****es (Bonnie and Beth) a few years ago, they were inseparable. When Bonnie died unexpectedly Beth just slept solidly for two days. Then she adapted.

Cynthia


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Marjorie,

I was following the thread you had started about finding a home for these two and how you were going to travel to Terry(?) I think to deliver them personally, so I was very shocked and sorry to hear that Pollux died so unexpectedly.

Sympathy and best wishes to you and Castor. I hope he is able to make the adjustment without grieving too badly.

I am sorry I cannot offer any advice, but I am sure others who have been through this will be along to offer advice and support.

Good luck and again sorry for your and Castor's loss.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh Marjorie, I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved bird. You and Castor have my most heartfelt sympathy.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Marjorie,

I'm so sorry to hear about Pollux. I'm sure Castor is grieving, as you are.

I would definitely give him some other birds to look at and talk to, maybe some day he will be among other pigeons, again, that will ease the pain.

Spend a lot of time with him, take him out for a change of scenery, and spoil him and give him snacks, and just keep him busy. He needs some extra attention at this point. If he likes cuddling then give him lots of hugs, and one big hug from me!

Treesa


----------



## Peapicker (Sep 18, 2000)

*Help for Castor*

Thank you everyone for your words of sympathy and encouragement. I worked through some of my grief this afternoon making a new environment for Castor. He is now in the spare bedroom, next to the budgies, and he also has a cage outside on the deck so he can be near us all the time. I think by changing his routine he'll maybe not expect to see Pollux next to him all the time. And yes, he's getting lots of cuddles. It's very weird. Last night when I was putting them to bed I decided I ought to get some video of them before they go to California. I was tired, and almost put it off until another time but I didn't. This afternoon Castor and I watched it together. I hoped that hearing both their voices would help him.
Your suggestions have helped me tremendously. I spent a lot of time sitting on the bed wondering what I should do - your ideas gave me direction.
Thank you so much.
Marjorie, Castor, and hubby Austin


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry.
You are doing great though, distracting Castor. It sure helps him a lot.

Reti


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry...

All of my tightly bonded pairs have lost their mates now and there is no one that can share your loss with you as much as the sad mate. My "normal" response to the death of a beloved mate is to move the surviving bird to a place closer to me and spend much time with them. I currently am working with a Marroon Bellied Conure hen that almost two months ago now lost her Jenday friend of 10 years. She is still so sad and lives in my bedroom where she can see me as I sleep, it provides a bit of a comfort to both of us. If one of us wakes up in the night upset then we are there to help eachother, other birds have never seemed to help much when they enjoy the company of people too. Because of her age I worry that she will be next because her eyes are so sad now it just breaks my heart, she's not the same happy little bird.

I am so sorry...


----------

